# Help! Bent nail! Possible broken toe!



## foreverjustaphase (Jan 20, 2014)

I was letting my rabbit, Dahlia, play in my sisters room which is fairly empty, and I left for a few minutes to put my food in the oven, and when I came back inside there were little red spotches all over the carpet. At first I didn't even realize it was coming from her because she was running around normally. When I noticed, I flipped her over to see that her nail on her right back foot was bent and bleeding. My sister's hadn't even noticed anything happened, so I have no idea how she did it. It looks like it's bent all the way to the top of the nail, and there is no way of easily breaking it off, so I'm really worried she has broken her toe or something. I don't know...but at the same time it stopped bleeding pretty quickly after I saw it had happened and she is acting really normal, and I know rabbits are good at hiding pain, but she is jumping around a bunch, and standing on her back feet, flopping, and eating normally, she also keeps shaking her head which I read is a half binky , so I'm really confused about what to do. I looked online, and put some regular Neosporin on like it said, and I put her in her carrier so she won't move around too much. I called our vet, but they won't tell me anything without paying 48 dollars for an appointment, and I don't have that kind of money to waste if she is going to be perfectly fine, nor do I even know if I'm able to get a ride to the vet until my friend comes back from Hawaii in a week. Please help! I'm so scared and unsure! I really need some advice.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Jan 20, 2014)

Should I try to wrap the whole foot, so it heals straight? How important is it that I see a vet for her? Some one please reply soon, I'm freaking out. She's my baby.


----------



## JBun (Jan 20, 2014)

If she is hopping around normally and not limping, I doubt she broke her toe. It sounds like she may have broke her nail below the nail bed. Try and trim the nail as short as you can. Without cutting into the quick. Though if the nail is broken at the base then the quick shouldn't be an issue anymore. Otherwise I would just leave it alone. If the nail is bugging her, she may just trim it and chew the rest off herself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 20, 2014)

Ours are all rescues so we don't know their history and some have nails pointing to one side or another and it doesn't slow them up in the least. I would trim it short as possible and not worry about it unless there is something to worry about.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you. I will try to trim them as soon as I can buy some new clippers at the store. My old ones are completely lost, and I think I left them at someone else's house. Her nail appears to be broken right under/ on the base. I'm worried if it heals sideways, the nail sticking out will be more likely to be broken again. Is there anyway I can ensure that the nail heals properly?


----------



## JBun (Jan 20, 2014)

The nail should just grow out straight unless the nailbed itself is damaged, then it may grow out crooked or not grow at all. There's not really anything you can do about it. Just have to wait and see. Check it each day for the next week for swelling or infection. Then check it at least once or twice a week for the next month, to make sure the nail is growing out ok. Also keep the nails clipped every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Jan 28, 2014)

Just wanted everyone to know her hurt nail broke off on its own and is healing well. I bought clippers, and I trimmed the rest of her nails to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## foreverjustaphase (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help.


----------

